# Diablo 3 Closed Beta?



## Browny2000 (20. August 2010)

Ich weiß aus bester Quelle das Diabolo 3 Fam. 6 Friends Beta (Closed) Online ist ! kann also nimmer lang dauern bis betakeys rausgehn ! (EU KEYS)


----------



## Deathstyle (21. August 2010)

Es heißt Diablo, nicht Diabolo! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (21. August 2010)

Quelle?


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. August 2010)

Der Freund, eines Freundes, dessen Schwester hat nen Freund, der wiederum jemanden kennt, der schon mal am Blizzard-Gebäude vorbeigegangen ist. Ist doch ganz logisch, oder?


----------



## kjoo (25. August 2010)

Wahrheitsfaktor 0 !

Kenn 2 leute die bei Blizzard arbeiten und die sagen das es noch einige zeit dauern wird.


----------



## x-Cyriana-x (28. August 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Es heißt Diablo, nicht Diabolo!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Arosk schrieb:


> Quelle?






wiki
[url="http://us.blizzard.com/diablo3/"]Offizielle Homepage
[/url]


----------



## Carcharoth (28. August 2010)

x-Cyriana-x schrieb:


> wiki
> [url="http://us.blizzard.com/diablo3/"]Offizielle Homepage
> [/url]



*facepalm*


----------



## Dashy (29. August 2010)

x-Cyriana-x schrieb:


> wiki
> Offizielle Homepage



fail ;>


----------



## Elchico (30. August 2010)

Sorry Leute ich kanns nur bestätigen... Quellen dürfen nicht gennant werden wegen der sogesagten Copy Right... Aber mehr für mein Teil möchte ich auch nicht verraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 MÖÖÖP
Aber ich hab natürlich auch gelogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


---------------
NDA (non-disclosure agreement) - Geheimhaltungsvertrag:
Bei den meisten Alpha- und Beta-Phasen gibt es eine Vertraulichkeitsvereinbarung, die auch als NDA bekannt ist. Dieser Geheimhaltungsvertrag muss unterschrieben werden, bevor man den Spiel Client herunterladen kann. Dadurch verpflichtet sich jeder Spiel-Tester zur Geheimhaltung und darf keine Informationen an die Öffentlichkeit oder die Konkurrenz weitergeben.
----
Von daher glaubt was ihr wollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. September 2010)

Aber sicher doch, Elchico und Elvis lebt auch noch.

1. Es heißt Copyright. Es ist ein Wort und nicht zwei.
2. Wenn es eine Alpha geben würde, wäre es eine interne bzw. Family & Friends Alpha.
3. Für ein Spiel, was irgendwann nach 2010 veröffentlicht wird, gibt es jetzt noch keine Beta.
4. Wenn es eine Alpha oder Beta geben würde, wäre darüber schon lange berichtet worden. Egal ob NDA oder nicht.


----------



## Elchico (5. September 2010)

Hmm glaub was du willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... würde ich dir beweisen dass es diese Alpha (Friends & Family)gib... ach egal ^^ denk was du willst


----------



## Arosk (5. September 2010)

Die es nicht gibt.


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. September 2010)

Ach Elchico, glaub doch was du willst.

Wenn du in dieser, nicht existierenden, F&F-Alpha wärst, würdest du nichts darüber sagen, da es einen NDA geben würde.

Ist auch erstaunlich, dass es gleich zwei User bei buffed gibt, die zum F&F-Kreis von Blizzard gehören sollen.


----------



## Fámeless (6. September 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Aber sicher doch, Elchico und Elvis lebt auch noch.



Elvis lebt auch noch... Aber er heißt jetzt Chris smoove und macht coole Modern Warfare 2 Videos auf Youtube


----------



## Elchico (6. September 2010)

Ich habe ja nicht gesagt dass ich das Spiel besitzen... aber ich weiß wer und das reicht mir...Ist zwar nur die Barbaren Demo aber Demo ist Demo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...Und ca nach 1 Stunden ruckelt das Spiel auch...
Aber.. Jawoll Elvis lebt und 2Pac und Michael Jackson und was weiß ich ^^...


----------



## Defenist (27. September 2010)

http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/9906/dia3beta.jpg

g_G würd ich sagen!


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. September 2010)

Toller fake 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter der Classic-Game-License Nr. 22 verbirgt sich stink normal Diablo2.


----------



## Elchico (27. September 2010)

glaubt einfach was ihr wollt... ich mein die beta wird nicht umsonst geheim gehalten....


----------



## Browny2000 (4. Oktober 2010)

ne ich weiß zu 100% das eine interne beta läuft und das auch nicht durch ein freund des freundes .....


----------

